# Army SCUBA Badge Question



## ocox (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anybody know what does the Army's SCUBA badge looks like, because Im a bit confused. I am trying to design  a little sometn sometn for LRSC patch, banner, shirt whatever, but Ive come across some contrdicting things...

ie:
The Army's diving badges are very similar to naval designs, except for Master Diver and lack of officer and medical badges. However, Navy-issued officer and medical officer diving badges are authorized on Army uniforms with written approval from USA HRC.

Additionally, the Army maintains a Salvage Diver badge, which is a Diver badge annotated with an “S”, and two Scuba Diver badges for Special Operations personnel.

The Scuba Diver badge was of the same design as the Navy's scuba badge until July 2005. The new design includes sharks and two daggers in saltire. It was also renamed the Special Operations Diver badge, and an additional grade was created known as the Special Operations Diving Supervisor badge.

So if Im correct it went from this:






to this:





Does anybody know if this is correct?
Thanks. Below is the link were I retrieved my info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diving_Badge


----------



## Kurt V (Oct 25, 2007)

That's it. Here's a picture of Sgt. Timothy P. Padgett wearing it. He was KIA Tuesday 8 May 2007.


----------



## ocox (Oct 25, 2007)

Now is that is the badge all army personnel lucky/skilled enough to make through the army scuba course will recieve, or is it just for SOCOM units?


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

ocox said:


> Now is that is the badge all army personnel lucky/skilled enough to make through the army scuba course will recieve, or is it just for SOCOM units?



SF Scuba School at Key West! you wont get that at Ford Island,lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2007)

Combat diver baby


----------



## 104TN (Oct 25, 2007)

Yet another school I would NEVER want to attend. lol


----------



## ocox (Oct 25, 2007)

ocox said:


> *The Scuba Diver badge was of the same design as the Navy's scuba badge until July 2005.* The new design includes sharks and two daggers in saltire. It was also renamed the Special Operations Diver badge, and an additional grade was created known as the Special Operations Diving Supervisor badge.[/url]





EATIII said:


> SF Scuba School at Key West! you wont get that at Ford Island,lol


So what is the regular/army  scuba badge the first pic or second?


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

ocox said:


> So what is the regular/army  scuba badge the first pic or second?



The first was the old Bubble, I guess it changed. put it on your list for schools for this next year and you tell us you fluffer (not on a Team Como Bitch):)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2007)

http://members.tripod.com/~thede/scuba.html, its on my "schools pagE"


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

There you go "tent maker":) boon gave you a trail to follow


----------



## ocox (Oct 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> The first was the old Bubble, I guess it changed. put it on your list for schools for this next year and you tell us you fluffer (not on a Team Como Bitch):)





EATIII said:


> The first was the old Bubble, I guess it changed. put it on your list for schools for this next year and you tell us you fluffer (not on a Team Como Bitch):)



Hey Recruiter baby, you watch your six, and go clean that weapon I showed you how to disassemble. And no you cant come to commo like youve been saying, their isnt enough room for ya.:)


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

ocox said:


> Hey Recruiter baby, you watch your six, and go clean that weapon I showed you how to disassemble. And no you cant come to commo like youve been saying, their isnt enough room for ya.:)



dont hate me when (if I decide too) take your Job:eek:

The Teams First! and Always!


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 25, 2007)

out of curiosity, how many dive and mff slots do you guys get annually?


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> out of curiosity, how many dive and mff slots do you guys get annually?



In The past a few, now look at our M Toe (I know you can) it speakes for it's self:cool:


----------



## hidesite (Oct 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> The first was the old Bubble, I guess it changed. put it on your list for schools for this next year and you tell us you fluffer (not on a Team Como Bitch):)




Hmmmmmmmmmmm... 

I have one question for you... 

Who placed higher in the LRS Best Team Competition earlier this month, your LRS team or the Commo BRS team?:doh:

OH' SNAP!:)


----------



## EATIII (Oct 25, 2007)

hidesite said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> I have one question for you...
> 
> ...



were you there, oh SNAP! and ask O COX who scored worst on the commo test, DOUBLE SNAP!


----------



## hidesite (Oct 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> were you there, oh SNAP! and ask O COX who scored worst on the commo test, DOUBLE SNAP!



You are correct, I was not there... Hence the young inexperienced guys would have done a wee bit better had I been, if I do dare say so... 

But, alas, I was not there... 

*AND THEY STILL BEAT YOUR TEAM!*​
OH' SNAP INFINITY!


You keep pitch'n them in here and I'll keep knocking'em out the park... :)


----------



## ocox (Oct 25, 2007)

EATIII said:


> were you there, oh SNAP! and ask O COX who scored worst on the commo test, DOUBLE SNAP!



Your team must have been in never-never land because your team never made it to the Commo Point where I was running the testing. :doh:


----------



## hidesite (Oct 26, 2007)

*If you ain't first your last... *


----------

